# My 3 Vintage Omega's



## plmilligan1968 (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi all

I have put together a photo collage of my 3 vintage Omega's, showing watch face, movement & caseback inner. The watch models are:-

1/ Omega De Ville (162.0047) calibre 1002, 20 jewel, (1970)

2/ Omega Seamaster 600 (135.001) calibre 601, 17 jewel, (1962)

3/ Omega De Ville (151.0039) calibre 711, 24 jewel (1972)

I love vintage Omega's, I hope you do too.

Thanks for looking.


__
https://flic.kr/p/8449215028


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

plmilligan1968 said:


> I love vintage Omega's, I hope you do too.
> 
> .


Funny you should mention that:

1. 1960 Gold-plated manual wind

2. 1993 Seamaster Polaris

3. 1958 Seamaster

4. 1971 Dynamic










Your trio looks great - it would be nice to see more close-ups!


----------



## plmilligan1968 (Feb 4, 2013)

Avo

You have a very nice family of Vintage Omega's there, do you have any photos.

Would love to see them, especially the 58 Seamaster


----------



## plmilligan1968 (Feb 4, 2013)

Aha, the photo has just appeared after a refresh, very nice


----------



## plmilligan1968 (Feb 4, 2013)

Avo

More closeups.


__
https://flic.kr/p/8449287530


__
https://flic.kr/p/8448168225


__
https://flic.kr/p/8448166141


__
https://flic.kr/p/8449247886


__
https://flic.kr/p/8449247886


__
https://flic.kr/p/8449273932


__
https://flic.kr/p/8448170711


__
https://flic.kr/p/8449270352


__
https://flic.kr/p/8449265556

Enjoy


----------



## plmilligan1968 (Feb 4, 2013)

Avo, the 58 Seamaster looks prestine. I love the Dynamic which has such an unmistakable 70s look.

A very nice looking family


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Some lovely omegas there. Currently wearing my dynamic - one of the comfiest watches I own.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Awwww I'm feeling dead jealous again.


----------



## plmilligan1968 (Feb 4, 2013)

Littlelegs

Very nice, especially on the sporty strap, a cool look


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice watches.

Particularly like the Seamaster. A claasic.

Cheers,

Rovert.


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

plmilligan1968 said:


> Littlelegs
> 
> Very nice, especially on the sporty strap, a cool look


Thanks, I got it from forum member barney12. It's a great watch, very comfortable and a great timekeeper. My missus got me a stainless bracelet which it's now living on, but I've yet to take a photo. It gives the watch a completely different look. Love it. Enjoy your collection


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

plmilligan1968 said:


> I love vintage Omega's, I hope you do too.


I do as it happens

From left to right

Seamaster 1971

Seamaster 1971 cal:613

Seamaster 1961 cal:552

Seamaster 600 1967 cal:601

Omega dresswatch 1963 cal:269

Constellation gold capped 1973 cal:1021

Constellation SS 1968 cal:751

Constellation F300 cal:1250

Dynamic 1969 cal:565

Geneve 1974 cal:1012

Megaquartz 1972 cal:1310

Chronostop 1969 cal:865


----------



## plmilligan1968 (Feb 4, 2013)

Andyclient

Wow, what a collection of vintage Omega's you have.

You could open a showroom with that lot 

For some reason your attached image wouldn't open/connect.

Would love to see photos..

Congrats on a cool collection


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

plmilligan1968 said:


> Andyclient
> 
> Wow, what a collection of vintage Omega's you have.
> 
> ...


Sorry i guess its photobucket trying to improve their site , why they can't just leave it alone i don't know !!!


----------



## plmilligan1968 (Feb 4, 2013)

Andyclient

A stunning collection of vintage Omega's, really nice.

For me the shining stars are the Seamasters, Dynamic & Dress Watch.

Thanks again for sharing & congrats on such a mouth watering collection.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

plmilligan1968 said:


> Andyclient
> 
> A stunning collection of vintage Omega's, really nice.
> 
> ...


Thanks , the 61 seamster is my favourite as its my birth year so if all others went that one would always remain , then the dynamic , it took a while to find a original bracelet but once again the forum came up trumps

Also love the chronostop but need to change the chrono hand as its not right. I have got an original replacement just got to get it to Roy to get it changed


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

andyclient said:


> plmilligan1968 said:
> 
> 
> > Andyclient
> ...


Lovely collection Andy,

but that Dynamic is exquisite, everything about it, the hands, the colour, the dial, the shape, the bracelet !

I love it! Wear in great health :thumbup:

Cheers Martin


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

martinzx said:


> Lovely collection Andy,
> 
> but that Dynamic is exquisite, everything about it, the hands, the colour, the dial, the shape, the bracelet !
> 
> ...


Thanks Martin

the Dynamic probably gets the most wrist time of them all.

cheers

Andy


----------

